# Lock This - Hijacked And Went To Hell.



## WHeunis

Thread went to hell, recreated a new one. My original post spoilered below for reference.



Spoiler: Thread went to hell



Hey all,

I am strongly considering upgrading my whole kit in September (maybe October at latest).
I would REALLY prefer getting all of this from ONE place, one package, once-off.

If that is not possible, please only respond to what you DO HAVE, and please do not suggest alternatives.


1x Innokin SVD Mod
1x Russian 91% (good quality clone acceptable, no kayfuns - i do have my reasons)
1x Nitecore Intellicharger i2
2x Sony VTC5 2600maH 30A 18650 Batteries (clones/fakes NOT acceptable)

1x Kanthal A1 28 gauge, SPOOL.
1x Koh Gen Do Cotton (sheets of Japanese Cotton, usually a box of 10 sheets)


Would be awesome to get this locally, as I am not a huge fan of randomly generated surprise fees at customs...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Derick

Before you drop money on the SVD, the SVD2 is coming out soon...(or might be out already) not suggesting an alternative, just sayin'


----------



## WHeunis

Derick said:


> Before you drop money on the SVD, the SVD2 is coming out soon...(or might be out already) not suggesting an alternative, just sayin'


 
Yeah I saw that already, but I don't like the "penile" look of the bottom section AT ALL lol.
That bottom tube instantly put me off.


----------



## Derick

WHeunis said:


> Yeah I saw that already, but I don't like the "penile" look of the bottom section AT ALL lol.
> That bottom tube instantly put me off.


haha , yep I'd have to agree, looks pretty phallic


----------



## Necris

@WHeunis.
Sony vtc5 or Samsung R25's?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

Necris said:


> @WHeunis.
> Sony vtc5 or Samsung R25's?


 
OOPS!
My head got all tangled up while typing.
Thanks for the spot!

Sony VTC5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@WHeunis what is your maximum budget for this upgrade bud?


----------



## WHeunis

Yiannaki said:


> @WHeunis what is your maximum budget for this upgrade bud?


 
I think the closest I could get to complete was sub-R1500 without the cotton, kanthal, and russian... so im guessing it should be in the regions of 2k. At absolute most it would come to 2.5.
I didnt really SET a budget, tbh.
As long as the prices are market relative...

I simply couldn't put the WHOLE kit together on any ONE single local vendor's website.
And that really is my biggest pain about the whole thing... ONE VENDOR for the whole kit.

Why you ask?


----------



## Yiannaki

WHeunis said:


> I think the closest I could get to complete was sub-R1500 without the cotton, kanthal, and russian... so im guessing it should be in the regions of 2k. At absolute most it would come to 2.5.
> I didnt really SET a budget, tbh.
> As long as the prices are market relative...
> 
> I simply couldn't put the WHOLE kit together on any ONE single local vendor's website.
> And that really is my biggest pain about the whole thing... ONE VENDOR for the whole kit.
> 
> Why you ask?


Just to make sure you get the best bang for your buck man.

Should someone give their advice on buying specific gear etc, knowing your budget would let them suggest items that fall within it. 

best of luck!


----------



## baksteen8168

WHeunis said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am strongly considering upgrading my whole kit in September (maybe October at latest).
> I would REALLY prefer getting all of this from ONE place, one package, once-off.
> 
> If that is not possible, please only respond to what you DO HAVE, and please do not suggest alternatives.
> 
> 
> 1x Innokin SVD Mod
> 1x Russian 91% (good quality clone acceptable, no kayfuns - i do have my reasons)
> 1x Nitecore Intellicharger i2
> 2x Sony VTC5 2600maH 30A 18650 Batteries (clones/fakes NOT acceptable)
> 
> 1x Kanthal A1 28 gauge, SPOOL.
> 1x Koh Gen Do Cotton (sheets of Japanese Cotton, usually a box of 10 sheets)
> 
> 
> Would be awesome to get this locally, as I am not a huge fan of randomly generated surprise fees at customs...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I can only comment on 2 items here.

Kantal A1 28g spool - Works 100% and have not had any problems with it. I get mine from www.vapeclub.co.za or www.subohmvapor.co.za

Russian 91% - I have a FT clone and love it. Easy to build, Lots of flavor, Holds a decent amount of juice. I love it so much I have 2 of them, and another incoming. 

One I have - https://www.fasttech.com/products/1720600
Incoming one - https://www.fasttech.com/p/1648700

Chose these 2 because I like the big juice channels. The other one I have was swapped on here so I don't know what clone she is, but the channels are a bit thinner. different wicking method, same great taste.

Hope I could help a bit.


----------



## capetocuba

Or you can hold out for a Reo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

By a reo one time. Honestly its the only device you will ever need

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## WHeunis

capetocuba said:


> Or you can hold out for a Reo!


 
I have a rather serious dislike of Mechanical (unregulated) devices.
Reo wont happen until they decide to do a regulated version, which by all appearances, is never.


----------



## Keyaam

WHeunis said:


> I have a rather serious dislike of Mechanical (unregulated) devices.
> Reo wont happen until they decide to do a regulated version, which by all appearances, is never.


I made that same comment for a very long time. Trust me once you own one you'll understand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## capetocuba

WHeunis said:


> I have a rather serious dislike of Mechanical (unregulated) devices.
> Reo wont happen until they decide to do a regulated version, which by all appearances, is never.


Cool, that's certainly your choice and certainly not the wrong choice. Maybe a regulated 30w device might be a good idea then, it will allow you to build lower ohm coils as your journey continues?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

iKeyaam said:


> I made that same comment for a very long time. Trust me once you own one you'll understand.


I dont even trust my own mother...



capetocuba said:


> Cool, that's certainly your choice and certainly not the wrong choice. Maybe a regulated 30w device might be a good idea then, it will allow you to build lower ohm coils as your journey continues?


I have considered 30W, but the limited range of tube mods at that range is very limited. I don't much like the options available in that category. I have settled on 15-20W range, and the SVD is the look, feel, and performance to suit my needs for now.
If someone eventually comes out with a 30W tube device that appeals to my needs and tastes, then I will probably secondhand sell-off or giveaway the SVD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

WHeunis said:


> I dont even trust my own mother...
> 
> 
> I have considered 30W, but the limited range of tube mods at that range is very limited. I don't much like the options available in that category. I have settled on 15-20W range, and the SVD is the look, feel, and performance to suit my needs for now.
> If someone eventually comes out with a 30W tube device that appeals to my needs and tastes, then I will probably secondhand sell-off or giveaway the SVD.


This is an interesting VV/VW and seriously considering it, not a tube though.
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/...-mukey-double-barrel-variable-voltage-wattage


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> I have a rather serious dislike of Mechanical (unregulated) devices.
> Reo wont happen until they decide to do a regulated version, which by all appearances, is never.


 
Been there! Done that! Said that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Been there! Done that! Said that!
> 
> View attachment 9741


Hook, line, sinker, rod & reel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Heckers

I am curious why so many people on this forum swear by their Reos.
I like the convenience of having a 6ml squeeze bottle to hold your juice, but thats about it.

I sit in front of a computer the whole day and charging via USB appeals to me a lot, on top of that easily seeing the battery life is also a nice bonus. The safety and convenience of a regulated device really appeals to me.


----------



## WHeunis

Heckers said:


> I am curious why so many people on this forum swear by their Reos.
> I like the convenience of having a 6ml squeeze bottle to hold your juice, but thats about it.
> 
> I sit in front of a computer the whole day and charging via USB appeals to me a lot, on top of that easily seeing the battery life is also a nice bonus. The safety and convenience of a regulated device really appeals to me.


 
No, I do understand the appeal.
I completely get why it is as popular as it is.

Doesn't mean I want one...

The main appeal comes from dripping. Once youve used an RDA, you will love it. You will wanna marry it.
But that damn dripping... that constant messy dripping!
Reo solves that.

And i STILL dont want one.

I like and love tanks. RTA is for me. Russian/Kayfun is my road. Russian more than Kayfun. I have my reasons. Neither device is better than the other.
Its purely about 1 or 2 features that make the personal preference for any person swing one way or the other.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heckers said:


> I am curious why so many people on this forum swear by their Reos.
> I like the convenience of having a 6ml squeeze bottle to hold your juice, but thats about it.
> 
> I sit in front of a computer the whole day and charging via USB appeals to me a lot, on top of that easily seeing the battery life is also a nice bonus. The safety and convenience of a regulated device really appeals to me.


 
There are a whole heap of benefits... but for me the number one reason is the quality of the vape flavour wise.

The fact I can carry around spare batteries easily.
6ml of juice and really simple to refill in need.
The ability to choose the resistance and type of coil I like.
The ability to use the wicking material I like.
The portability.
The ruggedness of the device.
The Cyclone fit's it!
Simplicity of the device.
The ease of building coils and wicks for it.
Cost savings... once you have one you really don't need anything else.

I'm sure there are whole heap of other reasons but these are just off the top of my head!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Heckers

@Rob Fisher i am not really well versed with RBA's.
But wont a Kayfun etc. offer some of the same benefits as in 
"
The ability to choose the resistance and type of coil I like.
The ability to use the wicking material I like.
The ease of building coils and wicks for it.
"
And something like a Hana is probably of similar size for portability, although having a tank on top will make it taller.
Im not arguing as i have not had any of these devices, just trying to understand.


----------



## Limbo

Heckers said:


> I am curious why so many people on this forum swear by their Reos.
> I like the convenience of having a 6ml squeeze bottle to hold your juice, but thats about it.
> 
> I sit in front of a computer the whole day and charging via USB appeals to me a lot, on top of that easily seeing the battery life is also a nice bonus. The safety and convenience of a regulated device really appeals to me.


 oooohhh no you didn't!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WHeunis

Heckers said:


> @Rob Fisher i am not really well versed with RBA's.
> But wont a Kayfun etc. offer some of the same benefits as in
> "
> The ability to choose the resistance and type of coil I like.
> The ability to use the wicking material I like.
> The ease of building coils and wicks for it.
> "
> And something like a Hana is probably of similar size for portability, although having a tank on top will make it taller.
> Im not arguing as i have not had any of these devices, just trying to understand.


 
I know you asked Rob, but I'ma chime in anyway.

Yes, a GOOD RTA will offer those things.

BUT... its still a delivery system of juice to the wick that is not 100% reliable.
A dripper is the most reliable juice delivery that there is. Fullstop, no argument.
A bottomfed RDA like the Reo comes very VERY VERY close. I would say 99% close.
An RTA... well... thats gonna depend on your mastery of the wicking process.
You could completely fark it up. You might only get it 50% right.

A Reo (and RDA by association) will work no matter how sloppy your wick turns out...


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> There are a whole heap of benefits... but for me the number one reason is the quality of the vape flavour wise.
> 
> The fact I can carry around spare batteries easily.
> 6ml of juice and really simple to refill in need.
> The ability to choose the resistance and type of coil I like.
> The ability to use the wicking material I like.
> The portability.
> The ruggedness of the device.
> The Cyclone fit's it!
> Simplicity of the device.
> The ease of building coils and wicks for it.
> Cost savings... once you have one you really don't need anything else.
> 
> I'm sure there are whole heap of other reasons but these are just off the top of my head!


And of course the ease to change juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

capetocuba said:


> And of course the ease to change juice!


 
Although there are RTA's out there that hold just as much, and is even easier to refill...


----------



## Heckers

capetocuba said:


> And of course the ease to change juice!


 
Ok that i can see as a nice benefit. 
Hmmm...Im starting to agree with @WHeunis, a regulated Reo would be awesome 
Best of both worlds


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heckers said:


> @Rob Fisher i am not really well versed with RBA's.
> But wont a Kayfun etc. offer some of the same benefits as in
> "
> The ability to choose the resistance and type of coil I like.
> The ability to use the wicking material I like.
> The ease of building coils and wicks for it.
> "
> And something like a Hana is probably of similar size for portability, although having a tank on top will make it taller.
> Im not arguing as i have not had any of these devices, just trying to understand.


 
The Kayfun and Russian lose out because they are a pain in the rear to rewick and refill compared to the REO. Don't get me wrong... I LOVE my Russian a lot and the flavour is great... but the thought of recoiling, rewicking and refilling it leaves me stone cold.

That being said I will probably never sell my Original 91% Russian because it was the first real rebuildable that actually worked the way it should and it has a special place in my heart! But I really won't use it much again...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> Although there are RTA's out there that hold just as much, and is even easier to refill...


 
There are? Please tell me which ones?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> There are? Please tell me which ones?


 
Also interested to know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Rob Fisher said:


> There are? Please tell me which ones?


Erlkönigin.
Rated for 6ml, but realistically can hold 7ml.
Has top filling ports, which open VERY easily.

It's a ***** to learn wicking on it though (so ive heard)


EDIT: here ya go


----------



## Gizmo

Squanking and its a tad unattractive put me off. It's a excellent device and I have been eyeing the mini. But I haven't been able to pull the trigger when I remember how much the squanking was irritating 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

WHeunis said:


> Erlkönigin.
> Rated for 6ml, but realistically can hold 7ml.
> Has top filling ports, which open VERY easily.
> 
> It's a ***** to learn wicking on it though (so ive heard)


How long would it take to clean unit, re-wick and change juice?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis

capetocuba said:


> How long would it take to clean unit, re-wick and change juice?


 
Less than a Kayfun.
Not by much.
The fill ports are mega awesome though when you look at time.

Coiling and wicking will be similar to any other RTA out there.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> Erlkönigin.
> Rated for 6ml, but realistically can hold 7ml.
> Has top filling ports, which open VERY easily.
> 
> It's a ***** to learn wicking on it though (so ive heard)
> 
> 
> EDIT: here ya go




There is no way I can sit through a Phil video but I'll take your word for it... and I guess it costs about eight million Euro? And you said there was more than one easier to fill?

And I'm sure rewicking is a nightmare compared to a REO... so that one doesn't count.


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> Coiling and wicking will be similar to any other RTA out there.


 
There in lies my issue... pain in the rear end compared to a Reomiser or Cyclone.


----------



## capetocuba

WHeunis said:


> Less than a Kayfun.
> Not by much.
> The fill ports are mega awesome though when you look at time.
> 
> Coiling and wicking will be similar to any other RTA out there.


Ok I have had a Russian and Kayfun for over a year and for me to change juice I need to clean unit, rewick (minimum) and fill. This process takes me at least 5 times longer than changing juice on a Reo. I might be doing this wrong, but don't think so.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Squanking and its a tad unattractive put me off. It's a excellent device and I have been eyeing the mini. But I haven't been able to pull the trigger when I remember how much the squanking was irritating


 
@Gizmo 'arama I will let you play with one of mine that has a Cyclone on top... you will be pulling triggers left right and centre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

WHeunis said:


> Erlkönigin.
> Rated for 6ml, but realistically can hold 7ml.
> Has top filling ports, which open VERY easily.
> 
> It's a ***** to learn wicking on it though (so ive heard)
> 
> 
> EDIT: here ya go




This one?
http://shop.erlkoenigin.com/en/the-erlkoenigin


----------



## WHeunis

Rob Fisher said:


> There in lies my issue... pain in the rear end compared to a Reomiser or Cyclone.


 
Imo, youre way overstating this.
And even if youre not, I still dont want an unregulated device even if it refills itself instantly without intervention.

As much as refilling and wicking is a dealbreaker to you, unregulated is even bigger to me...


----------



## WHeunis

baksteen8168 said:


> This one?
> http://shop.erlkoenigin.com/en/the-erlkoenigin


 
Yup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

baksteen8168 said:


> This one?
> http://shop.erlkoenigin.com/en/the-erlkoenigin


 
That's a winning price... R1,811.51 before shipping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

I'm really surprised how fast this thread into a Reo-war instead of the "im looking to purchase these things" like I thought this section was supposed to be.
No biggy though.

Because the thing that bothers me even more, is that literally not a single retailer/vendor has actually responded to money in the air.
I literally threw money into the air with this thread, and NOBODY wants it?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> I'm really surprised how fast this thread into a Reo-war instead of the "im looking to purchase these things" like I thought this section was supposed to be.
> No biggy though.
> 
> Because the thing that bothers me even more, is that literally not a single retailer/vendor has actually responded to money in the air.
> I literally threw money into the air with this thread, and NOBODY wants it?!


 
I don't think it was a war... you were looking for answers and I think we gave our opinion... retailers have work to do and only check the forums when they get a chance... the rest of us addicts just keep posting!


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think it was a war... you were looking for answers and I think we gave our opinion... retailers have work to do and only check the forums when they get a chance... the rest of us addicts just keep posting!


Hey... I'm working!... Sort of...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WHeunis

Rob Fisher said:


> you were looking for answers


 
Woah!
No.

The only questions I have (me, personally, speaking on my own behalf only) was price and availability.

I know what I want right down to the detail.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> Imo, youre way overstating this.
> And even if youre not, I still dont want an unregulated device even if it refills itself instantly without intervention.
> 
> As much as refilling and wicking is a dealbreaker to you, unregulated is even bigger to me...


 
I'm very relaxed if you want to stay with regulated devices... I know exactly where you are coming from... been there and have a t-shirt or two... I argued with @Andre more than a few times and he patiently answered all my questions... and then one day I bought one after trying @vaalboy's one.

Just try one sometime.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> Woah!
> No.
> 
> The only questions I have (me, personally, speaking on my own behalf only) was price and availability.
> 
> I know what I want right down to the detail.


 
You are 100% right you were not looking for answers... my mistake. Sorry to waste your time trying to help.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WHeunis

Rob Fisher said:


> You are 100% right you were not looking for answers... my mistake. Sorry to waste your time trying to help.


 
Snide sarcasm is only going to lead to people flinging poo at each other.


----------



## johan

Due to my Low Grit Sandpaper personality today, I will not comment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

*Gets Popcorn*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Now now gents, lets remember we are only talking about little devices that deliver us some nicotine 

I'll add my view:

The REO is superb for delivering great flavour and throat hit coupled with reliability and simplicity. 

However, I do fully understand @Gizmo's point about the squonking being irritating. This makes the REO less capable as a "grab and vape" device. If I am sitting at my computer and want to chain vape (without much throat hit), the REO is not as convenient as say a tank with a regulated device.

However, I seldom chain vape - I have 3 or 4 puffs with strong throat hit and I'm good for a while. So my vaping style I feel suits the REO very well. Or said differently, the REO gives me such a strong hit that it has changed my vaping style.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

I ate enough popcorn for the day and in a nutshell

Interesting choice in kit a bit dated in my humble opinion but it's your money .

There is no one retailer I believe at this point in time that has all u are looking for . The cotton I have not seen listed anywhere .
In terms of surprise fees there are none it's 14% vat and bobs your uncle .
In terms of the reo comment I was a non believer like you I own one know and have never looked back to put it simply it's the same reason people buy an apple iPhone as opposed to an android. It's pure simplicity and robustness is the essence of its brilliance.
And hey you right maybe the retailers don't want your money 
Good luck upgrading and enjoy your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

johan said:


> View attachment 9746


 
Sorry I asked...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I don't understand the flaring tempers.
This a public forum. If you post something people will comment and offer their opinions. Just remember everyone is entitled to an opinion even if it differs from yours.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Heckers



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

WHeunis said:


> I have a rather serious dislike of Mechanical (unregulated) devices.
> Reo wont happen until they decide to do a regulated version, which by all appearances, is never.


 
There actually was one, but discontinued a few months ago due to lack of demand. And may I commend you on your knowledge of Reos. From this and your posts I have no doubt you have researched your options extremely well. And have made up your mind, which I respect totally. So as to your choices, I have exactly what you want in my possession, except the Japanese cotton (not available locally). If you are interested PM me. 



iKeyaam said:


> I made that same comment for a very long time. Trust me once you own one you'll understand.


I remember that now! Should have given you hell about that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

Andre said:


> There actually was one, but discontinued a few months ago due to lack of demand. And may I commend you on your knowledge of Reos. From this and your posts I have no doubt you have researched your options extremely well. And have made up your mind, which I respect totally. So as to your choices, I have exactly what you want in my possession, except the Japanese cotton (not available locally). If you are interested PM me.
> 
> 
> I remember that now! Should have given you hell about that.


Rofl 

Well said meneer


----------



## Sir Vape

@WHeunis The Rocket is a beauty


----------



## steve

ALTERNATIVES ARE IN NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM PERMITTED THIS IS BASICALLY TREASON OF THE HIGHEST ORDER

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

steve said:


> ALTERNATIVES ARE IN NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM PERMITTED THIS IS BASICALLY TREASON OF THE HIGHEST ORDER


Someone's angry. o.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Let's all hug this out 

@WHeunis

Each to their own 

I personally adore my reos and if money permitted I would buy 500 of them 

No, seriously, I would 

I agree with @Andre in that you've researched what you want and know it very well.

I know @Rob Fisher is just a reoNUT. I love how crazy he is about his reos and I won't lie, I'm the same  (I think I have him, @Andre and @Silver to blame)

There are a ton of different products on the market that do really well, and it's because everyone has their own taste, preference and style. 

Truth be told, I'm glad it's that way, else it would all be boring  

Best of luck with your future purchase, just don't forget to post pics in the vape mail section of the actual item and not just the packet or else you'll get sent pictures of hats and t - shirts from @johan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## steve

MurderDoll said:


> Someone's angry. o.0


Lol . I was just teasing . Ive always been misunderstood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

steve said:


> Lol . I was just teasing . Ive always been misunderstood


lol. 

Was just taking a dig at your caps lock. 

Glad you saw the humour in that at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

steve said:


> ALTERNATIVES ARE IN NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM PERMITTED THIS IS BASICALLY TREASON OF THE HIGHEST ORDER


Love it when you scream!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

I just need to ask, 

(reos aside because I own one and love her to bits!)

Why the hatred of mech mods? Imho they tend to work very well, are wonderfully simple and come in a huge variety of shapes, sizes and styles. I personally own 10 mech mods and use one of them daily, along with Nthabiseng and Shrek. 

I always have those 2 and one other mech on me.

Just interested to know. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Alex

Chef Guest said:


> I just need to ask,
> 
> (reos aside because I own one and love her to bits!)
> 
> Why the hatred of mech mods? Imho they tend to work very well, are wonderfully simple and come in a huge variety of shapes, sizes and styles. I personally own 10 mech mods and use one of them daily, along with Nthabiseng and Shrek.
> 
> I always have those 2 and one other mech on me.
> 
> Just interested to know.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Not from my side, I love most mech mods..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

I thought that vaping was a hobby to most people on this forum? How can wicking and filling be such a pain then? And honestly it takes me probably 3 min to rewick every 3 or 4 days. Juice top up about 30 seconds. Coil rebuild about 5 min every month or whenever I feel like it. I'm sure a Reo is a great device, but each to his own as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Alex said:


> Not from my side, I love most mech mods..


Me too. Was more oh a question for @WHeunis


----------



## Alex

Chef Guest said:


> Me too. Was more oh a question for @WHeunis


 
Well my advice to @WHeunis would be to get the SVD or whatever regulated mod he prefers, but make sure to get two of them. Because the chances are high that it's going to break down, and having a backup device is the single most important thing in my mind. The advantage of a mechanical mod is obviously very little to go wrong, There being no wires etc, just a basic flashlight circuit. And for something that is bound to get knocked over, and accidentally dropped occasionally. Having a real workhorse that can roll with the punches makes sense. Sure it's nice to play around with the voltage up and down buttons and have a fancy screen to look at. But when all is said and done. Having a rugged device that's reliable and keeps you off the smokes is better.


----------



## TylerD

I'm a full on mechanical guy. Don't like vw/vv mods. Had a few and it's just not my thing.
A mechanical mod I can fix if it needs fixing. A electronic, I won't know where to begin. And I also do not trust electronics. The less electronics the better.
This is how I feel and NOBODY will change my mind.
Shweet! Run through the jungle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Limbo

And another thing. Vaping for me was one amazing journey. Seeing the bad, experiencing the good fiddling with stuff. You know how much people miss when jumping straight to a Reo? What will they talk about at Vape meets? "I used to smoke and now I have a reo" wow. Journey moer toe.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

Limbo said:


> And another thing. Vaping for me was one amazing journey. Seeing the bad, experiencing the good fiddling with stuff. You know how much people miss when jumping straight to a Reo? What will they talk about at Vape meets? "I used to smoke and now I have a reo" wow. Journey moer toe.


I must agree! My journey was awesome and still is. It have shifted from gear to juice now, but wouldn't have had it any other way. Loved all the gear and playing! 
Must say, the juice journey is much more expensive than the gear journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis

Chef Guest said:


> I just need to ask,
> 
> (reos aside because I own one and love her to bits!)
> 
> Why the hatred of mech mods? Imho they tend to work very well, are wonderfully simple and come in a huge variety of shapes, sizes and styles. I personally own 10 mech mods and use one of them daily, along with Nthabiseng and Shrek.
> 
> I always have those 2 and one other mech on me.
> 
> Just interested to know.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
I want full power all the way down the road.
Putting the next statement in spoiler - it might be a bit harsh for some...



Spoiler: What my wife said about mechs



"That's ridiculous. Why would anyone want a dildo that gets limper and softer with every stroke? I need it to stay hard until either I am done, or the battery is dead."


----------



## TylerD

If you know how to operate your mechanical there is no reason for using a powered dildo bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

WHeunis said:


> I want full power all the way down the road.
> Putting the next statement in spoiler - it might be a bit harsh for some...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What my wife said about mechs
> 
> 
> 
> "That's ridiculous. Why would anyone want a dildo that gets limper and softer with every stroke? I need it to stay hard until either I am done, or the battery is dead."



Hi @WHeunis , when I run a 1.3 ohm IGO-L coil on my SVD at 12.5 Watts, strangely, the vape gets weaker when the battery gets to about 3.8 volts. I have two SVDs and they both do that! I cant figure this out but perhaps its the electronic circuits in the SVD that are not doing what they are supposed to.

Less noticeable power loss when I vape it at lower power, say 8 watts using an Evod.

Edit - ive tried this on several different types of batteries. Same thing


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> Hi @WHeunis , when I run a 1.3 ohm IGO-L coil on my SVD at 12.5 Watts, strangely, the vape gets weaker when the battery gets to about 3.8 volts. I have two SVDs and they both do that! I cant figure this out but perhaps its the electronic circuits in the SVD that are not doing what they are supposed to.
> 
> Less noticeable power loss when I vape it at lower power, say 8 watts using an Evod.
> 
> Edit - ive tried this on several different types of batteries. Same thing


 
Could be faulty SVD's.
Could be tired batteries. (EDIT: Didnt see your edit)
Could be a whole many things.

And 12.5 seems a touch high for a 1.3 just by rough in-head-math. Could be wrong coz im wayyy too lazy today to actually check properly.


----------



## MarkK

Even the sx 350 chip has a slightly noticeable drop off when u get down to 3.6 - 3.4 volts on the battery
It seems to me that the sag is unavoidable, Just my opinion


----------



## Silver

WHeunis said:


> Could be faulty SVD's.
> Could be tired batteries.
> Could be a whole many things.
> 
> And 12.5 seems a touch high for a 1.3 just by rough in-head-math. Could be wrong coz im wayyy too lazy today to actually check properly.



Sure, I agree they could both be faulty units
Not tired batteries, i have run at least 5 different types of new batts in them and get the same

But for me, a regulated device should give even power till the end and my two SVDs on my setups dont do that.


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> Sure, I agree they could both be faulty units
> Not tired batteries, i have run at least 5 different types of new batts in them and get the same
> 
> But for me, a regulated device should give even power till the end and my two SVDs on my setups dont do that.


 
They will give even power until the battery can no longer supply that power.
Can't be asking a device to conjure power that the battery no longer possesses...







EDIT: Personally, for 1.3 ohm coil, I would recommend no higher than 10W for a more consistent vape MUCH nearer to the battery's lower end.


----------



## Silver

Ah well, maybe you are right then

But the point is, whatever the reason, my SVDs act very much like my Reo regarding power sag at those settings

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> Ah well, maybe you are right then
> 
> But the point is, whatever the reason, my SVDs act very much like my Reo regarding power sag at those settings


 
If you feel you absolutely must vape @12W, and want a consistent delivery from the battery ALL THE WAY DOWN to its empty point of 3.2V safe discharge limit...

0.8 ohm coil recommended.
Running 12.5W @3.2V with 3.9A


----------



## Silver

WHeunis said:


> If you feel you absolutely must vape @12W, and want a consistent delivery from the battery ALL THE WAY DOWN to its empty point of 3.2V safe discharge limit...
> 
> 0.8 ohm coil recommended.
> Running 12.5W @3.2V with 3.9A



Agreed, thanks for the tip
Do you know what the max current is on the SVD?


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> Agreed, thanks for the tip
> Do you know what the max current is on the SVD?


 
That's determined by the battery, not the device.
But lemme check if the chip is limited in that area... will post back if I find the full spec sheet.


----------



## WHeunis

Found it!
5 Amps cutoff.


----------



## Silver

Ok, thanks


----------



## TylerD

WHeunis said:


> They will give even power until the battery can no longer supply that power.
> Can't be asking a device to conjure power that the battery no longer possesses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Personally, for 1.3 ohm coil, I would recommend no higher than 10W for a more consistent vape MUCH nearer to the battery's lower end.


And say you use a thicker Kanthal? Isn't that the beauty of a regulated mod as well? So you can push the power up to suit your individual vaping style? Some people like a hotter vape, some cold, some fast warm up some slower.
It seems that you are out to try and prove everyone wrong.
I say get your SVD, and whatever atty you want and then use it and then get another and use it and then get a mech and use it and then get a Rba and use it and then a Reo and use it and then a RDA and use it and then 32g Kanthal and use it and then 30g Kanthal and use it and then 28g Kanthal and use it and then 26g Kanthal and use it and then 24g Kantthal and use it and then 22g Kanthal and use it and then Ekowool and use it then Rayon and use it and then cotton and use it and so on.
Then get get back to me and we can argue further.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## WHeunis

TylerD said:


> It seems that you are out to try and prove everyone wrong.


 
Not at all. But the laws of electricity are the laws of electricity.
If you want to pump your device hotter, then do it! That's what it's made for!

But doing that, your battery WILL hit a point SOONER where it can no longer deliver what you are asking from it.
Those are just the laws of it.

So, like Silver asked above.
His 1.3 ohm coil, at 12W... once the battery hits 3.8V it will simply no longer be ABLE to deliver that wattage, and he will lose power.
This means he has choices.

1. Change battery and recharge.
2. Drop wattage to suit.
3. re-calculate things.
4. Ignore and continue

Nr 1 and 3 will give him a consistent vape on the same battery for longer. (nr 1 is not same battery, but 3 could be)
Nr 2 and 4 will give him inconsistent vapes.

The laws are the laws.
You can choose to obey them.
You can choose not to. But then you can't be upset that things dont work out as theyre supposed to...


----------



## Al3x

I personally have noticed a difference in output at the same wattage, same battery, same rda(literally moving the battery and rda from one device to the next), with the sigelei 30w, sigelei 20w, VTR, vamo. setting all at 15w, though I did not use a meter and this is only my personal opinion, all the devices did not hit the same. the vamo and vtr were not as powerful as the sigelei's at the same wattage, guess it is the same as the mech mods were some mods just hit harder with the exact same setup.
Pls note that this was not an official test but was just done by myself as a personal test and thought I would just share.
Though my sigelei 30w hits hard and constant all the way to the end with no drop as the battery drops, and then just does not fire when the battery cant handle it, and this is at any wattage setting, although when it cannot fire at 30w if you drop the setting it will fire, but pls take note that I do not run my batteries under 3.5v, I normally change them out at around 3.6v as I like my higher wattages, and I have noticed that most batteries cannot handle higher than about 22.5 for very long when it reaches around 3.6v except for the VTC5 and the efest 2100 30a.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Al3x

TylerD said:


> And say you use a thicker Kanthal? Isn't that the beauty of a regulated mod as well? So you can push the power up to suit your individual vaping style? Some people like a hotter vape, some cold, some fast warm up some slower.
> It seems that you are out to try and prove everyone wrong.
> I say get your SVD, and whatever atty you want and then use it and then get another and use it and then get a mech and use it and then get a Rba and use it and then a Reo and use it and then a RDA and use it and then 32g Kanthal and use it and then 30g Kanthal and use it and then 28g Kanthal and use it and then 26g Kanthal and use it and then 24g Kantthal and use it and then 22g Kanthal and use it and then Ekowool and use it then Rayon and use it and then cotton and use it and so on.
> Then get get back to me and we can argue further.


@TylerD that is like my vaping journey, I've tried so many different mods, both elec and mech, rda's, tanks, and spent a s*** load to get where I am now, not complaining but
"If only I knew then what I knew now"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I must agree! My journey was awesome and still is. It have shifted from gear to juice now, but wouldn't have had it any other way. Loved all the gear and playing!
> Must say, the juice journey is much more expensive than the gear journey.


This! Right now I am looking for juices. On the electronic/mech discussion....both have their place in my arsenal. Right now I am on holiday and use exclusively the Hana at the pool and when out and about, the SVD at the beach and have a clone mech combo as a backup device. That will also be my future travelling setup. At home I love my mech setups!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I must agree! My journey was awesome and still is. It have shifted from gear to juice now, but wouldn't have had it any other way. Loved all the gear and playing!
> Must say, the juice journey is much more expensive than the gear journey.


This! Right now I am looking for juices. On the electronic/mech discussion....both have their place in my arsenal. Right now I am on holiday and use exclusively the Hana at the pool and when out and about, the SVD at the beach and have a clone mech combo as a backup device. That will also be my future travelling setup. At home I love my mech setups!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Al3x said:


> @TylerD that is like my vaping journey, I've tried so many different mods, both elec and mech, rda's, tanks, and spent a s*** load to get where I am now, not complaining but
> "If only I knew then what I knew now"


I agree, but I'm sure you would have listened to what people had to say when you asked instead of just arguing your own opinion.
Anyway, I'm getting of this bicycle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

TylerD said:


> when you asked


 
I challenge ALL of you RIGHT NOW to show me where I asked ANYTHING on my post made here.

I opened a quote/stock-check for vendors & retailers...

Get off your high horse!


----------



## Silver

@WHeunis, you raise a good point

I always thought the SVD shouldnt have a resistance lower than about 1.2 ohms, because there is no point, you cant get more power out of it than the 15 Watts its limited to

But come to think of it, if i build a 0.8 ohm coil as you suggest, i may be able to supply 12 Watts for longer.

To build a 0.8 ohmer to my flavour preference i will have to make a paracoil because a normal coil will have too few wraps. (Edit - personally i dont like going thicker to 26g)

I will try that some time and let you know what I found

@BhavZ , @Andre, @johan, what do you guys think of this? Interesting... Building a lower ohm coil not for more power but for more sustainability at lower power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> But come to think of it, if i build a 0.8 ohm coil as you suggest, i may be able to supply 12 Watts for longer.


 
At the tradeoff that you wont be getting quite as hot of a vape as you might be used to...
Working around the laws is a systematic elimination of what tradeoffs you are willing to make.

How hot/cold?
How long the battery should last?
When during battery life should it tap out?
How long/short draws do i want?
etc.


----------



## TylerD

WHeunis said:


> I challenge ALL of you RIGHT NOW to show me where I asked ANYTHING on my post made here.
> 
> I opened a quote/stock-check for vendors & retailers...
> 
> Get off your high horse!


----------



## Silver

Question is

How would 12 Watts feel on a 0.8 ohm paracoil (essentially a dual coil) versus a standard 1.3 ohm microcoil

Same power but totally different coil. 

I once asked people on ECF in my early days whats the difference vaping a 1.8 ohm stock Kanger coil versus a 2.2 stock Kanger coil at the same power of say 8 Watts. The one has more curent and less voltage but the power is the same. I never could get my head fully around that. 

Arguably the one coil has more mass since it has more wire, so would heat up slower at the same power. I.e. Not an instant vaporisation, but the more contact area would maybe mean more flavour when it gets going.


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> Question is
> 
> How would 12 Watts feel on a 0.8 ohm paracoil (essentially a dual coil) versus a standard 1.3 ohm microcoil
> 
> Same power but totally different coil.
> 
> I once asked people on ECF in my early days whats the difference vaping a 1.8 ohm stock Kanger coil versus a 2.2 stock Kanger coil at the same power of say 8 Watts. The one has more curent and less voltage but the power is the same. I never could get my head fully around that.
> 
> Arguably the one coil has more mass since it has more wire, so would heat up slower at the same power. I.e. Not an instant vaporisation, but the more contact area would maybe mean more flavour when it gets going.


 
8W on both the 1.8 and 2.2 - if they were both micro's... would be slower to get the 2.2 "up to speed".
Once it hits that speed though, its gonna be able to maintain that for longer than the 1.8 without setting off a bomb...

The flavour difference will be noticable, as one will burn hotter than the other.
The battery life will be different, as one will draw more volts than the other.
One will give denser vapour than the other, as it is vaporizing more liquid with its higher heat (if wicked to performance!)
You would end up wicking them differently.

Once you change the coil designs though, im sure there are pros out there than make a 1.8 and 2.2 indistinguishable from each other at same wattage, with different coiling designs and wicking techniques.


----------



## Alex

I'm just going to leave this here.

http://opinionbypen.com/how-argue-with-engineer/

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

WHeunis said:


> 8W on both the 1.8 and 2.2 - if they were both micro's... would be slower to get the 1.8 "up to speed".
> Once it hits that speed though, its gonna be able to maintain that for longer than the 2.2 without setting off a bomb...
> 
> The flavour difference will be noticable, as one will burn hotter than the other.
> The battery life will be different, as one will draw more volts than the other.
> One will give denser vapour than the other, as it is vaporizing more liquid with its higher heat (if wicked to performance!)
> You would end up wicking them differently.
> 
> Once you change the coil designs though, im sure there are pros out there than make a 1.8 and 2.2 indistinguishable from each other at same wattage, with different coiling designs and wicking techniques.



I get what you saying and there sure are lots of variables involved.

But i always thought that the lower resistance coil would heat up faster? At least thats what I witness in practice on my side.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

@WHeunis If you want a damn sexy regulated mod! 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/for-sale-zenisis-zna.4437/#post-100702


----------



## Heckers



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gazzacpt

WHeunis said:


> If you feel you absolutely must vape @12W, and want a consistent delivery from the battery ALL THE WAY DOWN to its empty point of 3.2V safe discharge limit...
> 
> 0.8 ohm coil recommended.
> Running 12.5W @3.2V with 3.9A


Most svds won't fire a 0.8 ohm coil. Mine only fires from 1.3ohms and up. Some have reported firing coils lower than 1 ohm. But in the specs 1.3 ohms is the lowest ohms the svd was designed to fire.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

mine will not fire lower then 1.2


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> I get what you saying and there sure are lots of variables involved.
> 
> But i always thought that the lower resistance coil would heat up faster? At least thats what I witness in practice on my side.


 
I had them turned around, you are correct.
Smaller surface, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I need to check if my SVD will fire at 0.8 ohms - at 12 Watts
Then to see what impact this has on power sag when the batt gets to around 3.8

If all works then @WHeunis has helped me big time!

Worth a shot

Not sure when I will try but will let you all know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> I need to check if my SVD will fire at 0.8 ohms - at 12 Watts
> Then to see what impact this has on power sag when the batt gets to around 3.8
> 
> If all works then @WHeunis has helped me big time!
> 
> Worth a shot
> 
> Not sure when I will try but will let you all know


 
Use the safest batteries possible!
I do not recommend anyone experiment on unsafe batteries! VTC4 or VTC5!


----------



## Al3x

WHeunis said:


> Use the safest batteries possible!
> I do not recommend anyone experiment on unsafe batteries! VTC4 or VTC5!


i dont think you really have to worry about this cause at 15w, at which the SVD is rated, and a 0.15 coil you will only require a battery that is safe at 10a and then again are we really considering sub ohming with a SVD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis

Seeing lots of anecdotal evidence of SVD firing a 0.8 coil, but could only find ACTUAL evidence for 0.9.


----------



## Al3x

WHeunis said:


> Seeing lots of anecdotal evidence of SVD firing a 0.8 coil, but could only find ACTUAL evidence for 0.9.


Is this not just Getting an ohm reading from a device, or is is this the device actually firing the atty at that build.

Some devices that have ohm readers as a feature, eg if you attached a 0.5 build to that device it would read the ohms, not all devices built in ohm readers are acurate but will still give you a reading, but this does not mean that it will fire the build

edit - I still double check my builds on both an ohm reader and my elec. mod just to be sure before firing, and even though my sigelei only fires 0.5 it still reads my 0.2 builds


----------



## WHeunis

Al3x said:


> Is this not just Getting an ohm reading from a device, or is is this the device actually firing the atty at that build.
> 
> Some devices that have ohm readers as a feature, eg if you attached a 0.5 build to that device it would read the ohms, not all devices built in ohm readers are acurate but will still give you a reading, but this does not mean that it will fire the build


----------



## WHeunis

Now from what I can gather, it seems that dualcoil is where most guys get the SVD to fire subohm'd


----------



## Al3x

Very informative, this was one of the main reasons I went with the VTR and not the SVD when I had my innokin phase.


----------



## Andre

The SVD is limited to 15W (in practice from what I have read actually closer to max 13W), so whatever resistance coil you put in there the vape will be as for a coil around 1.2 ohms.
The VTR is a case in point, it fires at quite low ohms (around 0.5 I think), but the power limit negates that.


----------



## Al3x

Andre said:


> The SVD is limited to 15W (in practice from what I have read actually closer to max 13W), so whatever resistance coil you put in there the vape will be as for a coil around 1.2 ohms.
> The VTR is a case in point, it fires at quite low ohms (around 0.5 I think), but the power limit negates that.


Agree, the VTR fires 0.5 but due to the wattage limitations really defeats the purpose of building a 0.5ohm that's was my "excuse" for another upgrade, and then another


----------



## WHeunis

Andre said:


> The SVD is limited to 15W (in practice from what I have read actually closer to max 13W), so whatever resistance coil you put in there the vape will be as for a coil around 1.2 ohms.
> The VTR is a case in point, it fires at quite low ohms (around 0.5 I think), but the power limit negates that.


 
So true.
I only intend to use it around 10-13W for a 1.5-2 Ohm use. (These were my sweet spots when trying out my friend's kits)

Would still be nice to see if a 0.8 coil would get @Silver a better experience for his required 12W vape.


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> @WHeunis, you raise a good point
> 
> I always thought the SVD shouldnt have a resistance lower than about 1.2 ohms, because there is no point, you cant get more power out of it than the 15 Watts its limited to
> 
> But come to think of it, if i build a 0.8 ohm coil as you suggest, i may be able to supply 12 Watts for longer.
> 
> To build a 0.8 ohmer to my flavour preference i will have to make a paracoil because a normal coil will have too few wraps. (Edit - personally i dont like going thicker to 26g)
> 
> I will try that some time and let you know what I found
> 
> @BhavZ , @Andre, @johan, what do you guys think of this? Interesting... Building a lower ohm coil not for more power but for more sustainability at lower power


 
With all due respect, I am not going to comment here as 99% of all vapers seems too lazy to do simple mathematical equations (Grade 9 physics) and choose to rather make unsubstantiated statements based on ego and/or thumb sucking; i.e some people apparently gets over-unity power from a batteries by using super conductive "slap" chips with or without salt & vinegar, ketchup etc. I am not going to be drawn in an argument with vapers who already defeated the basic laws of physics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

i had a SVD and it fired 0.8ohm coils without a problem- that is twisted 30g kanthal, not dual coils


----------

